# B.O.B. categories of items.



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Wanted to know if yall could tell me if im leaving out anything. Or is there any thing i should get rid off..

I have a weapons system.
Just looking at the survival aspects. 


Cordura molle pack or Alice ruck

Shelter-
Camo dome tent
12x12' Camo tarp
Camo poncho
200' paracord
D rings

cooking & harvesting --
Metal mess kit 
Metal canteen
Filet knife
Fishing kit
Trapping kit
Seasoning 
gardening seeds

Fire--
Fire starter
Storm matches
Lighter
Lighter fluid
Bag of tinder
Trioxane
Dry bag

Water--
Purification tablets
Filter straw
3 1 liter bottles of water
Small metal sifter

Tools--
Machete
Hatchet
Folding shovel
Folding saw & wire saw
Small hand tool kit
Multi tool


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Bring socks and underwear. Also, I see no first aid kit. No flashlights? head mounted or otherwise? Toilet paper? And I also don't see any kind of food... protein bars? Jerky? MRE's? etc... What about a sleep system? Sleeping bag or thermal blanket? 

It also seems like you could lose some of the tools (ie: Do you really need the hatchet in addition to the machete and folding saw? Also.. do you need the small hand tool kit AND the multi tool? Just asking.. Also it seems like you're carrying a lot of water.. but if the weight doesn't bother you, then rock on. 

How much does the pack weigh right now? And have you hiked with it for any decent amount of time? 

Overall, it looks like a pretty decent list, but I'm a noob so I'll defer to the awesomeness of the veterans on this site.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

A liter of water is equivalent to just over a quart. Three liters is really not a lot of water. Even when it's cold here I drink close to a gallon of fluids a day.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Food for at least a week. MRE's or whatever tickles your fancy.
possibly a blanket (wool is about the best).
instead of a large bulky tent, maybe a pup type tent or just a tarp which you have, plus a smaller tarp for a ground cover.
A good strong full tang camp knife.
Gerber Gator or Gator Jr. ( it's both machete and saw).
Multitool.
small hatchet/hammer combo.
Gerber trifold shovel.
small whet stone.

You could eliminate the folding and wire saws, tool kit, and large machete.

toilet paper.
handi-wipes or hand sanitizer.
military issue eating utensils or folding knife, fork, and spoon (hobo), either one will fit inside the older metal mess kit. A small folding wire grill for cooking over a small fire.
You could eliminate the multitool from your BOB by buying a combo pouch that holds a multitool and a folding knife, that you can carry on your pants belt. I got a quality combo at Lowes.

some hygene items like a small tooth brush & holder, toothpaste, soap (in a plastic soap dish), towel, small hair brush or comb, maybe a few disposable razors.

If you are a coffee drinker you might want to lay in some instant coffee, or some Folgers coffee bag singles (just like tea bags) or tea bags or both, and if you use them, packets of sweetner, and creamer.
small sewing kit.
First aid kit.
Flashlight with extra batteries and maybe a small wind up flashlight.
maybe a candle lantern with extra candles.
Foot powder.
insect repellant.
extra socks, underwear, and shirt.

I know I have repeated some of the things others have said, but I was on a roll.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I was in a hurry and left out

Food

Garments

First aid & hygiene


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Food for at least a week. MRE's or whatever tickles your fancy.
> possibly a blanket (wool is about the best).
> instead of a large bulky tent, maybe a pup type tent or just a tarp which you have, plus a smaller tarp for a ground cover.
> A good strong full tang camp knife.
> ...


Great suggestions. 
I like the Gerber Gator Jr. 
I had 1 until a kayak accident in the Ortega river and lost it. Awesome story though. Alot to type.

I could see cutting out the foldind saw and using the Gator Jr.
But the wire saw must stay. With it I can cut things I can't reach. And its light as a feather.
I have Wal mart folding shovel (its very sturdy but very heavy)
Bought an "Alice" rubber G.I. pouch for it for $1 with two Alice clips! I was happy about that.

The small tool kit will give me some other tools the multi tool doesn't have.
I should have left the multi tool out. It rides on MOLLE.

I have a Swedish made carbon steel morakniv fixed blade. It has a polymer sheath.
Its great for food prep. Also a Gerber icon tanto folder. Its a hoss.
Very sturdy belt clip.

Definitely gonna add a light folding wire grill!

Not too big on coffee. Love some hot cocoa though!

Have a pistol light, mini mag light, and a cheapo with a glass breaker.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have an edc system that gives me some essentials everywhere I go.

Like a knife, led light, waterproof lighter, & pistol & a reload. 

If something was popping off in my city I have a Plate carrier that holds my weapon system and some other gear. 

Im where I want to be with my weapons. Now trying to get my BOB together.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Personally I too would drop the tent and add another poncho and a wool blanket instead. Another light (besides your EDC) and some spare batteries for em. Some coffee filters to go with your sifter for water filtration and a colapsible cloth bucket somtimes better to put your bucket on a pole and dip from a ways out from the edge gets less junk and perserves your filter system. I"d drop the straw and get a lil pump system that can do more total water in it's life and maybe a spare filter for it. Some mechanics wire Stainless if you can find it, makes a nice expedient grill and has a ton of other uses. reduce the hatchet to a smaller lighter hawk (unless it is already a really lightweight hatchet) At least a couple days worth of food even if it's just GORP might not have time for trapping to work for you or shoot anything either. I"d be tempted to leave the machete out too unless you live somewhere jungle like where it is almost mandatory for traveling if you do then I"d be tempted to leave the hatchet out. But then maybe you can comfortably hump that weight I"m a broken down old man so that much stuff makes me nervous. Make sure you can maintain your blades, and keep in mind you may be adding significant ammo weight to your total loadout and will need to compensate both in room and weight for it. Definitely gonna want some first aid in there even if it's basics like neosporin and pain releivers and anti diarhea stuff and then some trauma stuff for heavy bleeding. At the very least some spare socks three pairs or so. Is all I got for now. sure I missed somthing too.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gaspump86 said:


> Great suggestions.
> I like the Gerber Gator Jr.
> I had 1 until a kayak accident in the Ortega river and lost it. Awesome story though. Alot to type.
> 
> ...


Looks to me (with everything that you have listed in all of your posts) like you pretty much have your BOB together, good on ya. :beercheer:


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

I'm curious about the "tent". Some of these 2-person dome tents are really small and light to carry. In severe climate or longer than 3 days that may be the ticket. Not much heavier or bigger than a military poncho with stakes.
Certainly a lot lot easier to carry than a military pup tent.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Or do as we did; we have our standard BOV-my husband truck. We keep 5gallons of water in the bed, our tent (sleeps 6 cuz he's a big guy) some non perishable food, tools. It takes up minimal space and is hidden by a bed tarp. Our BOB have more food, first aid kits, extra clothes and meds.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> I'm curious about the "tent". Some of these 2-person dome tents are really small and light to carry. In severe climate or longer than 3 days that may be the ticket. Not much heavier or bigger than a military poncho with stakes.
> Certainly a lot lot easier to carry than a military pup tent.


Very good question and one that I haven't thought of. It could very well weigh less, and take up less space than the two tarps that I have packed in my BOB and be easier to set up and alot more effective.

Oh and if your user name means what I think it does, then from one to another, Welcome Home Brother, Welcome home.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm curious about the gardening seeds. The other items on the list I can make a case for coming in handy while bugging out, but the seeds seem like they only come into play once you're at your ultimate BOL. The other items on the list could possibly prove useful two hours after you leave home; but again, not the seeds. I might imagine stockpiling seeds or storing them at a BOL or caching some here and there, but why add them to a BOB?


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

This what I've knocked via eBay over the last month:


4 x solar-powered 3xLED mini flashlights
2 x Swiss army knives
Ziplock bags
First aid kit (band aids, painkillers, cleansing wipes, surgical tape, etc.)
Compass
4 x parachute cord
Sewing kit
Tarpaulin sheet 8' x 10'
Rubber bands
Magnesium firestarter
4 x instant fire packs
20 x red glow sticks
10 x anti-mosquito bands
4 x emergency sleeping bags
4 x handwarmers
6 x bic pens
3 x hand sanitizer
4 x mini duct tape rolls
12 x 40-pack waterproof matches
3 x 50-pack water purification pills
2 x sealed emergency seed packs (multiple quickgrow vegetables varieties)

AWAITING
2 x paracord bracelets
Texas state map
Pocket 10x25 telescope
Hand crank radio/flashlight/USB charger
2 x all-in-one whistle/compass/thermometer/led light/magnifier/signal mirror
2 x pocket fishing kit
2 x Clear 2 Go drinking bottles with filter
2 x Neosporin anti-septic/pain relieving spray
100 x 1 gram silica gel packs
2 x 18-pack 400 calorie health bars
2 x mini-bottle 90-pack multi vitamins


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Paltik said:


> I'm curious about the gardening seeds. The other items on the list I can make a case for coming in handy while bugging out, but the seeds seem like they only come into play once you're at your ultimate BOL. The other items on the list could possibly prove useful two hours after you leave home; but again, not the seeds. I might imagine stockpiling seeds or storing them at a BOL or caching some here and there, but why add them to a BOB?


IMHO those seeds don't weigh squat, don't take up much room and if you don't have a current BOL and will be looking for someplace to settle, then why not have some heirloom seeds with you.

Even if you have a stash of survival stuff @ your BOl, who's to say that your stash or cashe hasn't been raided.

As far as what to put in your BOB, "go for broke" if it seems logical, feels right, makes sense to have it, and you can tote the load, then I say go for it.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just because you have stashes and a place to go doesn't mean you can't be seriously delayed or completely blindsided and end up far from your original plans. Considering the wieght is negligible for a decent amount of seeds they seem very reasonable to me and I have some in my bob as well. my bib is more of what I see called a INCH bag around here. it is meant to take care of me if I can't or won't go home. If I get driven out I doubt there will be anything to return to. I don't have the money for a pre planned BOL so I"ll have to wander look and hope.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> I don't have the money for a pre planned BOL so I"ll have to wander look and hope.


Ever consider networking with friends/relatives for mutual BOL? Not so much a 'group', but we have several families spread out over distance that understand temporary or long term we are welcome at others' primary bug in locations or sometimes a secondary location. We each store some basic supplies at each location. May not work for everyone, but this setup has helped a few of us already in mini shtf scenarios.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup considered it and coming up pretty dry on the accepting family. Pretty well on my own here.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Paltik said:


> I'm curious about the gardening seeds. The other items on the list I can make a case for coming in handy while bugging out, but the seeds seem like they only come into play once you're at your ultimate BOL. The other items on the list could possibly prove useful two hours after you leave home; but again, not the seeds. I might imagine stockpiling seeds or storing them at a BOL or caching some here and there, but why add them to a BOB?


Well I guess im not 100% on a location yet. So if I have to survive long term I have an area in mind I want to head to. All I will have is my BOB and EDC. How heavy are seeds? Come on.
If my vehicle is out the question due to roadblocks I will be on foot. So I would ideally llke to find a good spot, build a camp, live off of trapping and fishing and if I plan on continuing this I will attempt to grow some of my favorite veggies & herbs ;-)


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I would consider either replacing the wire saw with or just adding a pocket chain saw. Look em up on youtube. They work as advertised.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I would consider either replacing the wire saw with or just adding a pocket chain saw. Look em up on youtube. They work as advertised.


That's what I meant by wire saw. LOL
The saw with a ring on each end for your fingers. Right?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have one of the lil pocket chain saws but bad on me I have not used it yet. Have either of you tried using a green limb to turn it into a bow saw? It is an idea I have but have not tested myself.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I have one of the lil pocket chain saws but bad on me I have not used it yet. Have either of you tried using a green limb to turn it into a bow saw? It is an idea I have but have not tested myself.


I haven't tried that.
But I have used those pocket saws.
Worked great! 
The saw back on the Gerber Gator Jr. I had was the shiz nit ( excuse my silly talk) lol


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Would like to see hole or some way to hook a handle on the tip end of the blade it would jsut seem to be way uncomfortable trying to do much work with it as it is. Anyone actually got one and used the saw much? Does it really worki or is it just a mean looking gimmick?


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a confession..... I don't have a BOB. I have a bug out trunk. So a single bag will be my next project. With all the preps I've made progress on, I just never put a single all purpose bag together. Its scattered and would have to gather multiple bags up in a quick exit. I plan on bugging in unless a do or die situation arises. I'm in my work car most of the time so that's where my stuff is.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a bug out kitchen trunk! It has a Dutch oven, fire grill, fire starters and pans, along with spices and some food, plates and utensils. Our BoBs are on top so if we ever need to leave in a hurry, it's all ready to go. I'm working on upping water supplies and medical supplies.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> I have a bug out kitchen trunk! It has a Dutch oven, fire grill, fire starters and pans, along with spices and some food, plates and utensils. Our BoBs are on top so if we ever need to leave in a hurry, it's all ready to go. I'm working on upping water supplies and medical supplies.


I have similiar preps, and included some microwavable bowls/plates, just in case of a localized evacuation where we might end up in a hotel or temporary housing with electricity.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Would like to see hole or some way to hook a handle on the tip end of the blade it would jsut seem to be way uncomfortable trying to do much work with it as it is. Anyone actually got one and used the saw much? Does it really worki or is it just a mean looking gimmick?


Im confused. You are interested in which saw?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have the pocket chainsaw already have just always thought the saw backed machetes were more gimick than useful. THey need a handle that can be attached at the point end to make the saw remotely efficient at least from what I"ve seen and done. Was wandering if anyone had one and had used it and thought it was effective.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I think some of us are not sure that everybody here is talking about the same type of pocket saw.

The word "wire" has been used, which makes one think of something like the Coleman Pocket Hand Saw:










Others have spoken of a pocket "chain" saw instead, more like this:










Most people have found the "chain" type more reliable and effective.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Paltik said:


> I think some of us are not sure that everybody here is talking about the same type of pocket saw.
> 
> The word "wire" has been used, which makes one think of something like the Coleman Pocket Hand Saw:
> 
> ...


Im referring to the first one. $3.88 @ Wal mart


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely the wire saws are not reliable have never had one yet that survived more than one use. But then other than hearing stuff I haven't actually put my pocket chain saw you use yet either.


----------

